# Does Nintendo need to pay more attention to AC?



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if they know exactly how big it is.  What do you think?


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what that is....could you explain plz?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2005)

AC = Animal Crssing.     
^_^


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

thats wut this forum is mostly about ..... the bell tree get it thats the tree with the well


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> AC = Animal Crssing.     
^_^


 Oh haha sorry....i wasn't thinking. And yes i definatly do think they need to pay more attention to it. In my opinion, I think its one of the biggest games they will release for the DS as it was for the Gamecube. It's also probably my favorite game at this moment in time.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

trust me ull find better


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

haha its a very good game...and its nice and long.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2005)

Stump said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay.  Animal Crossing for the DS will be the bigest game.  Even bigger than Mario Kart DS probably.  Nintnedos pays good attention to it, but they don't look at it as big as they do Zelda for example.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> thats wut this forum is mostly about ..... the bell tree get it thats the tree with the well


 Well actually it's not.  :lol:  A Bell tree might grow if you plant a bag of bells in a gold, shimmering hole.  Thats where TBT gets it's name.


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Stump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

but i dont think they put enough attention into mario kart for ds


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm beginining to think the only thing they are worrying about is the new Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

kinda i guess


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2005)

Stump said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, Animal Crossing should get some more attention. I think that it should have a few more releases on different systems. Nintendo does need to focus on it more. Maybe make some merchandise about it. Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Yes, Animal Crossing should get some more attention. I think that it should have a few more releases on different systems. Nintendo does need to focus on it more. Maybe make some merchandise about it. Yeah, that sounds good.


 sound good? Are you kidding me? That sounds GREAT!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

Stump said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you like the idea.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 11, 2005)

It wont get attention like mario or zelda, and right now it doesnt deserve it. the Mario and zelda franchises have had so many games that are classics, amazing games, changed the industry, come out since the 1980s.  on the other hand, ac hasnt celebrated its 5 yr anniversary yet.
AC=great game? Yes.
AC=mario/zelda franchise? Give it another 10 years, then we'll see.


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ac hasnt celebrated its 5 yr anniversary yet.


 Yeah, not until March of next year....


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 11, 2005)

I think that Nintendo tried out AC GCN for the American audiences to see how they would react, and the reaction was phenomenal.  Now, Nintendo wants to see what happens with AC DS.  If that is huge, then Nintendo will focus on the AC franchise more.  AC is huge in Japan, but not, of course, like Zelda.  AC is a new-comer compared to Zelda, so AC needs to respect its elders, Mario and Zelda.    			  But seriously, if AC DS is succesful, then AC Rev will be HUGE.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

they need to spend more time on the rev making cool games and see if they can find upgrades


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I think that Nintendo tried out AC GCN for the American audiences to see how they would react, and the reaction was phenomenal.  Now, Nintendo wants to see what happens with AC DS.  If that is huge, then Nintendo will focus on the AC franchise more.  AC is huge in Japan, but not, of course, like Zelda.  AC is a new-comer compared to Zelda, so AC needs to respect its elders, Mario and Zelda.    			  But seriously, if AC DS is succesful, then AC Rev will be HUGE.


 Wow, actually, for once, I feel like slapping you.     			  AC isn't huge in Japan, AC for the GCN wasn't a test and the response wasn't phenomenal.  -__-


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

o really i would have never guessed


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> o really i would have never guessed


 Well, then it's good that you can know.  ^__^


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 12, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                     

What the?!?  AC was huge when it came out in Japan, and the response to the American version WAS phenomenal... <___<


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well i think they pay attention to it.....But they dont release as much titles (Like there is ALOT of mairo games) and they want people to buy them and not go "Oh i have played a mairo game before there all the same" They want you to Think its a NEW game...But it is Like the others (Super mairo1, 2, 3, ect) And WEll you could play AC FOREVER If you wanted to nad there is not much to update (THATS BECAUSE IT S A GOOD GAME) And they only release one per system ( SO FAR)


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was being sarcastic


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, there is AC DS, so they are paying attention to it.Just not as much as other franchises.
Yeah, I do think that Nintendo should pay a bit more attention to it; there's no limit to what they could do to make the games better.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

there spending way to much time on ztp


----------

